# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی زاهدان

## mkh615

سلام به همه.
نظر شما درمورد زاهدن چیه؟ هم سطح دانشگاه، هم آب و هوا و هم امنیت.
دوستان زاهدانی هم خوشحال میشم نظر بدن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DrDark13

یه جلیقه  ضد گلوله با خودت ببری حله :Yahoo (4): 
حواستم به انتحاری ها باشه دیگه مشکلی نیست برو حال کن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mkh615


سلام به همه.
نظر شما درمورد زاهدن چیه؟ هم سطح دانشگاه، هم آب و هوا و هم امنیت.
دوستان زاهدانی هم خوشحال میشم نظر بدن 


سلام.مث بقیه شهرا با فرهنگ و لباس متفاوت.سطح دانشگاهشم دندانش بهتره.آب و هوای خود شهر زاهدان خنکه مث هوای بیشتر استانها.اون گرمی هوا و اذیت شدن مال شهرای جنوبیه بلوچستانه.امنیتشم مث بقیه شهرا.*

----------


## Mr.Moein

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ItsAP


یه جلیقه  ضد گلوله با خودت ببری حله
حواستم به انتحاری ها باشه دیگه مشکلی نیست برو حال کن


واقعا آدم خندش میگیره...!با این طرز فکرتون*

----------


## ahsan66

زاهدان واقعا شهر خوبی هم از نظر اب وهوا هم از نظر امکانات کسی که میگه استان سیستان وبلوچستان امنیت نداره همشه الکی اگه اینطوری باشه مردمو اون شهر چه جوری زندگی میکنه به نظرم کسی بد میگه ازاین شهر حتما یکبار بره اونجا از نزدیک ببین چه مردموای خون گرم نازنینه داره کیف میکنه ادم باهاشون معاشرت کنه

----------


## Mohammadmp

از لحاظ دانشگاه و امکانات که نمیدونم ولی مردم خییلی خوبی داره.
مطمئن باش با همکلاسی هات کلی کِیف میکنی...

----------

